# transparency sticks to emulsion



## shaggyomar

well em... im new XD so i wanna know what should i do when i put my emulsion and them my transparency and its dries . but my transparency is stick to the mesh.. please masters what im doing wrong . ?


----------



## mushroomtoxic

I think what you are saying is, when u go to expose your screen your transparency/film is stuck to the emulsion?? If this is the case your screens are in a very humid environment, and u need a dehumidifier. Or even as a very old school trick, sprinkle some baby powder on your film before placing on your screen for exposure, this way it won't stick


----------



## chuckh

It could also be that your positives, if produced via inkjet, are not dry.


----------



## dutySqueege

im having the same issue but it was printed on a laser printer. im wondering if its because we are laying the printed side against the emulsion rather than the non printed side of the transparancy


----------



## chuckh

You always want to put the printed side of your positive, whether it is laser, inkjet, etc so that you reduce the possibility of the exposure light undercutting your image and losing fine detail. If your positive is sticking, then the earlier suggestion of moisture in your emulsion is probably the issue.


----------



## 3inkpro

we had the same problem where the ink was actually pulling off the film and sticking to the emulsion cost us probably 2 grand but finally got the problem fixed. new screen room with a dehumidifier new rip software to control the amount of ink being put down onto the film new ink in the printer. not too sure if one made more of a difference than another but it was a headache never the less


----------

